# after MBA is it possible to do cookery programme?



## mac0080 (Jun 21, 2014)

after MBA in humen resource, is it possible to do cookery programme in nz??


----------



## Arslan230 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes, it is possible but its required hardworking to complete it.


----------

